# Conducting an Opera!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I was studying the conducting techniques hand movements of Falco symphony musicians conductor Raoul herget...






The Falco Musicians still performs and its systemic distribution of musicians....

http://www.hooked-on-music.de/CD-Reviews2/Falco/Symphonic.html


----------

